# The regal cinema...



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

Known to most as Robins, This war time building opened in 1932 as The Regal Cinema.

Opening in the August of 1932 it was under ownership of Robins cinemas and offered a single screen with 1000+ seats.




5494039589_6c277d79c6_b by SMCGILL09, on Flickr


Seen here in the 1980's under the title of classic, its white walls and art deco architecture look almost new. 
By this time she had been ripped apart and the interior changed from one screen to three.

At the time of the picture:
Showing in theatre 1 : a double bill of Disney's The Rescuers / Candlefoot
Showing in theatre 2 an adult double bill evenings only : Rabid / Shivers
Showing in theate 3 : Any Which Way But Loose




1 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

Here she is today.
Battered and broken, the shops either side borded up and forgotten.
Even i was unaware that shops lay either side intill doing this research, i didnt go inside on my explore, ill have to return.




30 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
Security was tight, but after a golden handshake he let us in...




2 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

The 1930's painted sign still remains.




4 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



5 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr
Sovereigns Snooker club offered snooker, pool cards and drinks all under the same roof....that roof was destoryed by fire in 2006.




6 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr


I didnt venture tofar into the snooker club as the roof was on the verge of collapse.. As you can see.



010 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

Heading up stairs i wanted to see what treasures i could find in the staff only areas.



7 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



11 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



12 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

Then after hearing a shout from my companion of OH JESUS, we found the cinema.



14 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




15 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr





16 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr


A hole in the screen gave us access to what was the room above the snooker hall, the fire left nothing but twisted metal and a lack of roof...




8 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



9 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

A Fire escape took us up a side route..



10 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

But we were confused..i knew there was a projecter room somewhere, but we couldnt go up any higher....intill we descovered the secret stair..



17 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




18 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



21 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

After showing its last film in 2003 the projector seems to have just been left. Intill some punk kid poured paint on it...




20 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

Was this the last film to be shown here???....





24 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr





22 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

As allways..a random chair....

Making our way thro the rooms next to the projection room....




23 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




25 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

We spoke to some of the ghosts..



018 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




27 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

but the movie was boring..



13 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

We waited for the bit after the end credits....



29 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




28 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

An intresting place that doent have long left i fear. This is due to the fact that they dont have a 3D screen and there not bringing the crowds in anymore.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2012)

Youre really lucky to do that, I'm dead envious, I haven't done a cinema yet but really want to.


----------



## PROSNIPER (May 8, 2012)

thats a good report mate thanks !


----------



## cookie (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 8, 2012)

really cool !! like this one some nice bits still in her


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Youre really lucky to do that, I'm dead envious, I haven't done a cinema yet but really want to.



it was my first cinema, pity it was so messed up what with fire and weather damage. as u can see the the main rooms r in alright condition and really fun to look around.


----------



## matyb2k (May 8, 2012)

Great pics! What a great find!


----------



## daimo_45 (May 8, 2012)

You made it in the end! They must have had three films on rotation as it's impossible it had 3 screens from when I went there!


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> You made it in the end! They must have had three films on rotation as it's impossible it had 3 screens from when I went there!



i think one screen became the snooker club and then burnt down as for the third i can only guess as it being the open space thats now out the back. 

i would look for some plans to answer your question but. i .cant.be.bothered


----------



## jongriff (May 8, 2012)

Love it mate well done


----------



## whitelaw (May 8, 2012)

Cinemas and theatres have such a profound feeling about them don't they? As newbie (and an urbex virgin) I was wondering about photographing yourselves so clearly. Does this not put you clearly in the place and therefore at risk of prosecution? Just wondering. You can bet some soulless jobsworth out there would do that - even though the first rule for us is "Do no harm".

A lovely expore and great pics - thank you.


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

i aint to bothered whitelaw im a photographer with a keen intrest in local history.. some of these buildings have been here 100s of years. All im doing is documenting them. 

if people wanna report me for taking some pictures ill let them get on with it.


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

plus pixeld faces ruin a photograph.. i leant that on one of my other reports, the blanking out of faces just looks messy.


----------



## strider8173 (May 8, 2012)

also having the pics on my computer facebook and websights kinda gives it away that its me, also having my name on them, so my face isnt gonna do much more damage.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> i aint to bothered whitelaw im a photographer with a keen intrest in local history.. some of these buildings have been here 100s of years. All im doing is documenting them.
> 
> if people wanna report me for taking some pictures ill let them get on with it.



Im with you on that, I'm not into hiding, Im easy to find.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2012)

A least the seats survived! great pics.


----------



## sparky. (May 10, 2012)

very nice mate great pics


----------



## Oyster (May 17, 2012)

Fab report, I like the atmosphere and they're nice faces so why not show them.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

Nice report! Thanks for posting


----------



## kevsy21 (May 17, 2012)

Good pics,some interesting parts left after the fire.


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 17, 2012)

Nice pics,esp of the projector,shame its fucked....


----------



## xcmilf (May 24, 2012)

Is there anyone who is interested in visiting the cinema soon?


----------



## pete37038 (May 25, 2012)

Love this kind of stuff, greatreport, enjoyed it, the projector room is cool as are the the shots in the main cinema with you spread out looking toward the screen, nice.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 25, 2012)

Good work mate, like this a lot.


----------



## TeeJF (May 25, 2012)

Must have been a crap film you were watching, everyone looks bored titless! 

Nice report and some good piccies!


----------

